# What is the best betta food?



## Bettas143

Well I just wanted to know what is the best betta food forr bettas.
I have fed all my bettas Tetra BettaMin but what do you guys think:

What'sthe best betta food for you?


----------



## Connieconcon

My betta will only eat the those little hikari betta pellets right now. In the past, I've fed freeze dried blood worms as a treat, but Tweak doesn't care for them. 

I've wanted to try frozen brine shrimp or blood worms, but I'm worried about parasites.


----------



## ANHEL123

All my bettas love 1.BettaFood Daily nutrition for all bettas BY AQUEON. It pellets in the yellow container with betta picture. 2.I also give them Color Enhancing Betta Bits by TOP FIN.It enhanced with vitamins too. But the pellets bigger then first one. 3. There is also New Life Spectrum Betta Formula. The only one thing it sinking really fast . So i always make sure they eat it before it sink.

Also i have dried blood worms enhanced with bio-vitamins i have them at work i have to look up the brand.

My bettas like all that food.

One time i bought another brand i don't remember what kind and pellets were so huge and i was afraid it can stack in bettas throat. Especially after i saw one post when some one had problem like that.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

My betta fish hate pellets and flakes and since that's not what they would be eating in the wild, I like to feed mine a strictly frozen and live-based diet. Mine get a rotation of bloodworms, brine shrimp, daphnia and various mosquito larvae and other insects I find like gnats and flying ants etc. 

I have yet to have a problem with feeding this diet, and it's amazing what the added protein in the frozen foods can do for ripped and damaged fins. One of my males tore his dorsal fin in half, and it had almost entirely healed by the next day. 

I used to feed flakes and pellets, but the ingredients left a lot to be desired and so I decided frozen was the way to go. Now I just have to stop everyone from jumping out the tops of their tanks when they see me coming with their food container :lol:


----------



## Bettas143

I have fed my bettas Freeze dried brine shrimp, nothing has happened to them. They love them!!!


----------



## Bettas143

ANHEL123 said:


> All my bettas love 1.BettaFood Daily nutrition for all bettas BY AQUEON. It pellets in the yellow container with betta picture. 2.I also give them Color Enhancing Betta Bits by TOP FIN.It enhanced with vitamins too. But the pellets bigger then first one. 3. There is also New Life Spectrum Betta Formula. The only one thing it sinking really fast . So i always make sure they eat it before it sink.
> 
> Also i have dried blood worms enhanced with bio-vitamins i have them at work i have to look up the brand.
> 
> My bettas like all that food.
> 
> One time i bought another brand i don't remember what kind and pellets were so huge and i was afraid it can stack in bettas throat. Especially after i saw one post when some one had problem like that.


 
Gonna check those food brands when I got to the petstore, I'll feed them different food for a change;-)


----------



## Connieconcon

I just wanted to add that tonight I decided to pick up a variety pack of frozen food for Tweak today. All 4 types had either bloodworm or brine shrimp. Two were just one or the other and the third was brine shrimp+some vegetation and the fourth was bloodworms plus brine shrimp plus some other stuff.

It's by San Francisco Bay Brand.

The first cube I scratched a few pieces off of ended up being the one with vegetation and shrimp, and he ignored that at first. The second one I opened ended up having blood worms and he LOVED those. 

I just noticed that he's scavenging the the bottom for all the other little bits he missed earlier. It's amazing! I'm going to try the other two tomorrow.

It's too bad that they didn't label which cubes were which.


----------



## sayurasem

LIVE BLACKWORMS!!!! (cooled in fridge)
my bettas eat them like noodles.


----------



## dramaqueen

sayurasem said:


> LIVE BLACKWORMS!!!! (cooled in fridge)
> my bettas eat them like noodles.


Eeeuuuwww! lol


----------



## sayurasem

they so cheap... 1 dollar 50 can last me for 3 weeks or more.


----------



## ninjaboyjeff

I have 2 Bettas and they can't get enough of Hikari Betta Bio-Gold pellets. I feed them 4 pellets a day and they're healthy after 2 years of having them.


----------



## ANHEL123

See i love my babies so much that i have to give them variety of the food. So i give them 3 different kind of pellets and tiny pieces of the cooked shrimp. It funny they eat it from my finger. Or if they miss it they couch it while it sinking to the bottom. But since i feed with shrimp i do more water changes. I get paranoid with uneaten food on the bottom of the tank. They can get fungus with that.

It funny this tread from long time ago.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, this thread is 7 months old.


----------



## nbucko

I just bought some freeze dried blood worms and my betta wont eat them. He chews them up and spits them right back out. I was trying to give him a variety like I have read some people recommend but I guess its back to the pellets only.


----------



## diablo13

Guys, it's considered impolite to Necrobump, or bring back threads that are more than a page or two behind. Please try not to do it again.


----------



## skypros

Hummm.... so if someone replies to an "older" thread it is considered impolite..... That is NEWS to me :shock:



diablo13 said:


> Guys, it's considered impolite to Necrobump, or bring back threads that are more than a page or two behind. Please try not to do it again.


----------



## Warlock

thanks for info, this is my first day in this forum.. and this was exactly, what i was looking for!!

ps.. i will be doing research.. so if i find an "OLD" thread.. and i have question.. :twisted:


----------



## dramaqueen

diablo13 said:


> Guys, it's considered impolite to Necrobump, or bring back threads that are more than a page or two behind. Please try not to do it again.


Please leave the moderating to the mods. We do not want to give new members the wrong impression. For those of you who are new, welcome to the forum. We really are a friendly forum. Sometimes members can get carried away in their eagerness to "help".


----------



## Mike

What's more, certain issues are not time sensitive. That is, answers to the question "what is the best betta food" are still legitimate long after the question was first asked. ;-)


----------



## BettaFun5

I feed New Life Spectrum betta forumula, they looove it. To give them variety I also feed Omega One, flakes & buffet pellets. For treat I give frozen brine.


----------

